# [x600 PRO] Plantage de Minecraft

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment découvert Minecraft, et j'ai donc eu l'envie de l'acheter et donc de l'installer sur ma Gentoo. Mais le problème c'est que je cette erreur qui apparaît :

```

      Minecraft has crashed!      

      ----------------------      

Minecraft has stopped running because it encountered a problem.

If you wish to report this, please copy this entire text and email it to support@mojang.com.

Please include a description of what you did when the error occured.

--- BEGIN ERROR REPORT a1dce528 --------

Generated 04/02/11 22:24

Minecraft: Minecraft Beta 1.2_02

OS: Linux (i386) version 2.6.36-gentoo-r5

Java: 1.6.0_22, Sun Microsystems Inc.

VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (mixed mode, sharing), Sun Microsystems Inc.

LWJGL: 2.4.2

[failed to get system properties (java.lang.NullPointerException)]

java.lang.IllegalStateException: Only one LWJGL context may be instantiated at any one time.

   at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:846)

   at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:784)

   at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:765)

   at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.a(SourceFile:243)

   at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.run(SourceFile:606)

   at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:662)

--- END ERROR REPORT ad6fcee3 ----------

```

J'ai vu sur certains forums que c'était dû au driver de ma carte graphique ou à ma carte graphique elle-même.

Voici mon lspci | grep VGA :

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]
```

et voici mon eselect opengl list :

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *
```

Y a-t-il vraiment un rapport et comment résoudre ce problème ?

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

EDIT : Je viens de voir que ça serais dû à mes drivers, je n'ai pas installé ati-drivers puisque ce pilote ne gère plus ma carte graphique. Donc je ne pense pas que ça vienne de là.

----------

## boozo

'alute

elle provient d'où cette bestiole ? du java-overlay ? Si oui, il ya un thread dédié qui pourrait sans doute mieux te venir en aide pour le support  :Wink: 

----------

